# 91 Stanza ECU



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Anyone know where I can find an ECU for a 91 Stanza? Body shop says $750-$800. Thanks.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

manowar said:


> *Anyone know where I can find an ECU for a 91 Stanza? Body shop says $750-$800. Thanks. *


 Your best bet would be to take the numbers down off of yours and call around to wrecking yards and find a used one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

Sometimes I wonder if I should just think before I type, great idea Hardcore, thank you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

www.car-part.com


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

manowar said:


> *Anyone know where I can find an ECU for a 91 Stanza? Body shop says $750-$800. Thanks. *


 ***** I've got one from a '90 Stanza, with an automatic. The numbers on it are: A11-A96 E61, with a large green #15. I am aware of no ECCS changes from '90-'91, so if yours is an auto, it should work fine. This is a spare for my '90 Stanza, but after 12 years, I don't feel any great need to hold on to it any longer. Does $50 plus shipping, sound better than $750? PM me if you'd like it.
Thanks.


----------

